# Regulador de tensión discreto



## DanNeil (Sep 23, 2010)

Buenas tardes respetados foristas, gracias por sus pasadas orientaciones:

Hace unos días necesitaba sacar un regulador de 10V para una onda rectificada no regulada para alimentar un PWM y resulta que por una seria falta de dinero busqué y hallé el circuito con transistor NPN y un diodo Zener.

Ya lo he implementado pero mi pregunta es ,y ya  que luego de quitar el montaje original  (que no lo conecté por mucho)comencé a dañar componentes, les pregunto:

 ¿lo puedo hacer con un bipolar de baja potencia (2N2222 ó 2N 3904)?  ya que lo hice con uno de llos pero la resistencia de realimentación de colector -base era de 20KΩ y las cambié a 10KΩ y murió, luego el Zener que era de 10V y bueno, es de reír y vergüenza.

Ahora me gustaría saber qué hago si tengo una onda rectificada no regulada de 34 V y a veces 38V?

 yo sé que  eso me va a matar el transistor por potencia , corriente (que si la limito permanece la tensión) y a la base debe ser según hoja comercial de hasta 6V.

¿Hago un divisor de tensión que me baje la tensíon que se distribuye en el circuito ? 34-38V
¿uso un Zener de potencia? ¿tal vez un vatio? ¿un transistor de potencia?
¿las resistencias de entrada y carga las calculo según las características del transistor?

Si, ya sé, el regulador  monolítico es una opción más segura para un montaje definitivo , pero es que no me quiero quedar con las ganas de lograrlo así.
Luego usaré el LM7810 ó 12.

Gracias de antemano, lamento no enviar el sencillo esquema, pero no he podido subir nada aún.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 23, 2010)

Seria bueno que subas el esquema de como lo conectaste, me imagino que quisiste hacer algo asi:









> ¿lo puedo hacer con un bipolar de baja potencia (2N2222 ó 2N 3904)? ya que lo hice con uno de llos pero la resistencia de realimentación de colector -base era de 20KΩ y las cambié a 10KΩ y murió, luego el Zener que era de 10V y bueno, es de reír y vergüenza.



Dependera de la corriente que manejes a la salida, en el caso del 2N2222 solo puede manejar una corriente por colector Icmax=800mA. Por otro lado tambien deberias verificar si la potencia maxima del transistor alcanza, en este caso P=500mW. Para que te sea mas facil verlo, ej. numerico:

IL-max=100mA (corriente de carga maxima)
Vcc=12v y VL=10v

IL-max<Icmax => hasta ahora el 2N2222 va bien

Ptransitor=Vce*Icq= (Vcc-VL)*IL-max=2v*100mA=200mW => el 2N2222 va bien

Se puede decir que el transistor va a funcionar bien. Ahora fijate en este ejemplo:

IL-max=300mA (corriente de carga maxima)
Vcc=12v y VL=10v

IL-max<Icmax => hasta ahora el 2N2222 va bien

Ptransitor=Vce*Icq= (Vcc-VL)*IL-max=2v*300mA=600mW => el 2N2222 no alcanza

En un principio parecia que con la condicion de corriente alcanzaba, pero al tratar de verificar la de potencia, el transistor no lo cumplia, es importante verificar ambas condiciones.

Sobre las resistencias, estas son importantes para polarizar el transistor y el Zenner, las mismas deben garantizar una corriente minima. Nuevamente ejemplo numerico:

IL-max=100mA (corriente de carga maxima)
Vcc=12v y VL=10v

En las hojas de datos del 2N2222 obtenemos que con esa corriente el transistor tiene un hFE=180 por lo tanto para que el transistor funciones correctamente, deberemos garantizarle una corriente de base Ibq=Icq/hFE=600uA (aproximadamente).

Por otro lado el Zenner 1N962B es de 11v y requiere al menos 100uA para funcionar.

Entonces con la malla de esa resistencia y el Zenner tenes que garantizar que por esa resistencia pasen al menos 700uA.

Vcc=Vresistencia+Vzenner => 12v=R*Ipolarizacion+11v => R*Ipolarizacion=1v

Rmax=1v/700uA=1428 ohms

Mientras mayor sea esa resistencia, mas en juego vas a estar a la hora de suministrar la corriente suficiente para polarizar el diodo y el transistor.

Fijando R=470 => Ipolarizacion=2,1mA

Por ultimo VL=Vzenner-Vbe=11v-0,7v=10,3v



> Ahora me gustaría saber qué hago si tengo una onda rectificada no regulada de 34 V y a veces 38V?



Mismo analisis que se hizo antes, averiguar:

- IL-max y comparar con Icmax.
- Ptransistor<Pmax que soporta el transistor.
- Suministrar una corriente de polarizacion para el transistor como para el diodo.


----------



## DanNeil (Sep 24, 2010)

Muy bien, ese es exactamente el esquema que manejo (de verdad no he podido gestionar archivos, es tedioso y no los carga).

Entonces como me dices, es lo que busco, pero el problema es la tensión de entrada rectificada y filtrada de 34V.
¿Algo alta , no?
Bueno, hago tal como me dices para polarizar el transistor e identificar la potencia que no debe sobrepasar la del dispositivo P= Vce*Ic  y como el Zener espero sea de 11V y la tensión base -emisor 0.7V, la recorta para una salida de 10.3V( que me sirven) Vce= Vcc-Vout
Vce= 34V-10.3V
Vce=23.7V
Lo que me obliga a que la corriente de colector sea no más de como 20mA.

De 15 mA que yo propongo,  para no forzarlo al máximo, y con una corriente de base que según el Beta=180 debe ser de :83.3uA, pero como en la base hay un nodo, la corriente se bifurca para el Zener y para la base y necesito 100uA  más para el Zener así que:

83.3uA +100uA = 183.3uA.

Pero aun así,  la corriente  que llega a la  base es de 83.3uA e Ic = 15mA con P = 355.5 mW, teniendo en cuenta la potencia máxima del dispositivo y que no es seguro que la alcance , ni la exceda (si es más de 500mW ya no sirve el 2n2222),si eso pasara, consigo  uno de mayor potencia  entonces. Sólo suponiendo que el Beta sea igual(180) y sigo con el 2N2222 u otro de mayor potencia, digamos:

IR= 183.3uA

Y como en la resistencia R caen 34V-11V = 24V,  la R= 130.9KΩ para más o menos 183.3uA, y esa resistencia disipará  4.4mW  de potencia (1/4W para R).

Ahora una ayudita con eso: si esta corriente no me alcanza para limentar la carga PWM, ¿recalculo IL y determino todo de nuevo? y,  ¿si es necesario uso un transistor de mayor potencia, no?

Es decir la carga es un PWM preparado para trabajar con Vcc= 10V (un cuádruple LM 324, resistencias de 1KΩ,10KΩ,12KΩ y capacitor de 1uFy un divisor de tensión de 200KΩ).Tal vez es muy grande para tan poca corriente o no, pues no estoy seguro.

Ah, se me olvida  ¿es verdad que debo recalcular cuando compre resistencias, pues por la tolerancia de +/-5% debo verificar que se cumplen los parámetros de potencia y de tensión y corriente de carga?

Por otro lado, tengo en mente tal vez un transistor  de potencia, pero en fin, si no es molestia corregirme.

Gracias de nuevo, que útil orientación.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 24, 2010)

Antes que nada, si bien el calculo para sacar la corriente que deberia suministrar la resistencia que hiciste es correcto, siempre dale algun margen, vos llegaste a la conclusion que con IR= 217.2uA te alcanzaba para polarizar el transistor y el Zener, pero estas justo, para asegurarte entregale 1mA y que el exceso se lo coma el Zener, total no es nada, y te aseguras de polarizar los dos componentes.

Ahora sobre el tema del transistor, esta complicado ese rebaje de 34v a 10v de una. Alternativas:

- Usar 2 o 3 reguladores de este tipo en cadena, pero de todas formas usando un transistor con mayor aguante. Para el ejemplo que veniamos manejando de 10v a la salida y 100mA:



De esta forma repartis el consumo en los 3 transistores y te evitas usar disipadores. 

T1=T2=T3=BD437 (1W sin disipador, con disipador lo podes llevar hasta 36w, el transistor no es caro)

- La otra alternativa seria usar 1 solo transistor que se banque Pmax=(34v-10,3v)*100mA=2,37W

Usando ese mismo BD437 con algun disipador podes conseguirlo. Con un disipador de 44,23ºC/W (disipador chico), llegas a 3W sin problemas a una Tamb de 50ºC.

De las 2 opciones, la 2da me parece que es la mejor, por un tamaño y por el costo.


----------



## DanNeil (Sep 24, 2010)

Gracias de nuevo y  una  pregunta:
En la primera etapa ¿el primer Zener es de 27V? y salida de 26.3V?, en el segundo Zener de 18V con Vout= 17.3V y el tercer Zener de 11V? así, por qué se busca que en la resistencia caiga poca tensión:
7V,8.3V, y 6.3V (para limitar corriente ne Ib sin usar alta resistencia?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 24, 2010)

El problema no viene por el lado de las resistencias, sino por los transistores y la potencia que se tienen que aguantar, fijate:

Dijimos que IL-max=100mA y el transistor es un BD437

Icmax-BD437=4A => margen de sobra para los 100mA 

Vin=34v
Vout1=27v-0,7v=26.3V => Vce1=34v-26.3V=7,7V => Pt1=Vce1*IL-max=770mW (con un margen importante hasta 1W)

Vout2=18v-0,7v=17,3v => Vce2=26.3V-17,3v=9V => Pt2=Vce2*IL-max=900mW (casi al limite de 1W, 100mW de margen)

VL=11v-0,7v=10,3v => Vce3=17,3v-10,3v =7V => Pt3=Vce3*IL-max=700mW (el transistor con mejor margen)

Sobre las resistencias, hace los calculos y vas a ver que con una de 1/4 o incluso 1/8w te alcanza y sobra.


----------



## DanNeil (Sep 24, 2010)

Entiendo ahora, mucho mejor.

Ahora me preocupa cómo determinar valores adecuados de las R1, R2 y R3, sólo eso.

Hallé  el beta del BD 437   como un típico de 130 y ¿debo garantizar la corriente de base necesaria para ello? para una Vout3 de 10.3V con Icmáx de 100mA , digamos a la salida del segundo regulador Ib= 769.23uA más la del Zener , ¿digamos 1mA o más? que me arroja eso, y ¿así el resto de las corrientes de base? o , ¿de qué parto, por favor? ya que sé que la potencia es de 770,900 y 700mW cuando la corriente es 100mA pero , ¿en todos los colector a emisor? es decir desde la entrada por cada Vce hasta la salida en el emisor del último.

Sé que en esas resistencias caerá una tensión fija determinada por el Zener en esa malla.

Ahora lo máximo que entrega ala carga es 100mA , pero solo cuando así lo exija esta, podría ser menos.

Gracias y creo que es la última pregunta , gracias por todo.

Envío unas simulaciones que acabé de el circuito regulador.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 25, 2010)

A ver, la corriente que se tenga que bancar el regulador estara en funcion de la carga que vos le pongas, es decir:

RL=10kohm como en la simulacion => Io=10,3v/10kohm=1mA aprox.

RL=100ohm => Io=10,3v/100ohm=100mA aprox.

Esto se cumple si tu regulador esta preparado para suministrar esa corriente, si tu carga fuera:

RL=10ohms => Io-teorico=10,3v/10ohm=1A => uno de los transistores muere por la potencia que tiene que manejar.

En resumen, Io siempre la impone la carga, y tu regulador de tension debe imponer la tension sobre la misma, es decir 10,3v.

Sobre el calculo de las resistencias, te recomiendo que analices esto, ¿como serian las mallas y las corrientes?



¿Como calcularias las resistencias si yo te doy estos datos?:

- Io=100mA (indirectamente te estoy diciendo que RL=100ohms)
- Vo=10,3v
- Vin=34v
- hfe1=hfe2=hfe3=180
- Iz1=Iz2=Iz2=1mA (lo impongo, es decir quiero que tengan esa corriente)

Y como ayuda:

- Empeza de la carga para atras
- Ieq=Icq+Ibq (el transistor con las corrientes, funciona como un nodo)
- Aplicar ley de ohm y kirchhoff.


----------



## DanNeil (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok, muchas gracias. Con eso ya termino , era lo que intuía según me contaste al principio para determinar corriente de base más  la del Zener y según la que destine a base, obtener la Ic. Y que( Ie=Ic+Ib).Gracias de nuevo por la paciencia , todo muy claro y útil.


----------



## SunLight (Abr 1, 2014)

Buenas noches soy un poco nuevo en este tema de regular voltaje.. en fin mi pregunta es la siguiente por lo que veo varian el voltaje haciendo caídas valga la redundancia de voltaje en cada transistor pero como lo haría con un solo transistor cabe decir que cuento con un transistor de potencia y el diodo zener lo compraria


----------



## miguelus (Abr 2, 2014)

Buenos días.

Lo que propones es muy genérico 

Es como si alguien dice... 

Quiero hacer un Auto, tengo un tornillo las tuercas las compraría, ¿Qué más necesito?

Ahora en serio.

¿Qué Transistor tienes?
¿Cuántos Amperios necesitas que de la fuente?
¿Cuál será el uso que darás a esa fuente?
¿Qué nivel de conocimientos tienes?
¿Por que supones que necesitarás un Diodo Zener?

La cosa puede ser desde muy compleja a algo super sencillo  ...

Mira el Data Sheet del LM317 (por algo se empieza 

Sal U2


----------



## SunLight (Abr 13, 2014)

Hola gracias por responder logre resolver mi duda mas o menos, use un transistor 2N3055 como el que muestra la pagina:

www.proyectoelectronico.com/fuentes-reguladores/reguladores-voltaje.html 

aunque no puse dos solo coloque uno, tengo una caída de tensión en mi fuente aun no se porque ocurre eso, supongo porque necesito el otro transistor pero pues en si la idea de esa pagina esta muy bien y en vez de usar los transistores C1213 use 3 tip41


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2014)

SunLight dijo:


> . . . aunque no puse dos solo coloque uno, tengo una caída de tensión en mi fuente aun no se porque ocurre eso, supongo porque necesito el otro transistor pero pues en si la idea de esa pagina esta muy bien y en vez de usar los transistores C1213 use 3 tip41




¿ A que esquema te refieres ?


----------



## SunLight (Abr 15, 2014)

Me refiero al 5 esquema, solo estoy utilizando un transistor de potencia ya que solo cuento con uno y si estoy usando los tip 41 como driver de los transistores como menciona ahi.


​


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2014)

TIP41 solo lleva *uno*, los otros dos son genéricos.

Agrega mas datos al esquema:
Tensión de entrada
Corriente sobre la salida


----------



## SunLight (Abr 16, 2014)

Ok, es que debido a la falta de recursos al hacer otros proyectos la fuente la hice con dos tip 41 en vez de los genericos ya que yo contaba con estos y el de potencia el el que ya había mencionado antes o sea en vez de poner el tip 41 puse el transistor 2n3055 por la misma falta de recursos también ya contaba con el 2n3055 solo compre el diodo zener de 5.6v, el circuito  lo alimento con una batería de 12v 4A puesta en serie con dos baterías de 6v 12A lo que me da un total de 24v de entrada a mi regulador pero al momento de conectar un motor de 12v 4A pololu y hacer pruebas con este frenandolo para sacar mi gráfica torque voltaje  mi voltaje decaía al momento que comenzaba a consumir mas corriente y ese fue mi problema ya que solo tenia un multimetro y no podía observar la corriente y voltaje al mismo tiempo por lo que mi prueba me dio resultados erróneos y por ello quería corregir ese problema con lo que tengo únicamente .


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 16, 2014)

Generalmente un transistor con mas capacidad de corriente posee menos ganancia de tensión y viceversa.
Colocar un transistor de potencia donde debe ir uno genérico puede afectar el funcionamiento,


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 20, 2014)

SunLight dijo:


> Me refiero al 5 esquema, solo estoy utilizando un transistor de potencia ya que solo cuento con uno y si estoy usando los tip 41 como driver de los transistores como menciona ahi.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108624​


espero que no hayas usado los 3 tip41 como drivers





SunLight dijo:


> Me refiero al 5 esquema, solo estoy utilizando un transistor de potencia ya que solo cuento con uno y si estoy usando los tip 41 como driver de los transistores como menciona ahi.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108624​


¿Es factible cambiar la resistencia de 100Ω del emisor del tip41 y poner una mas chica;ademas colocaste la resistencia de emisor del 2n3055?
Seria bueno que se tome en cuenta que si bien el 2n3055 trabaja con 10A no siempre es bueno usarlo en su maxima capacidad.





SunLight dijo:


> Ok, es que debido a la falta de recursos al hacer otros proyectos la fuente la hice con dos tip 41 en vez de los genericos ya que yo contaba con estos y el de potencia el el que ya había mencionado antes o sea en vez de poner el tip 41 puse el transistor 2n3055 por la misma falta de recursos también ya contaba con el 2n3055 solo compre el diodo zener de 5.6v, el circuito  lo alimento con una batería de 12v 4A puesta en serie con dos baterías de 6v 12A lo que me da un total de 24v de entrada a mi regulador pero al momento de conectar un motor de 12v 4A pololu y hacer pruebas con este frenandolo para sacar mi gráfica torque voltaje  mi voltaje decaía al momento que comenzaba a consumir mas corriente y ese fue mi problema ya que solo tenia un multimetro y no podía observar la corriente y voltaje al mismo tiempo por lo que mi prueba me dio resultados erróneos y por ello quería corregir ese problema con lo que tengo únicamente .


Podes dibujar el circuito y subirlo


----------



## ClaudioYa (Feb 10, 2015)

No se si esto va acá, cualquier cosa lo mueven.

Tengo el diseño del regulador de tensión que adjunto, el cual funciona perfectamente pero me gustaría saber algunos datos sobre el mismo:

- Saben cual sería su eficiencia (con carga)? porque lo veo más eficiente que un regulador 78XX, pero no tengo idea de como calcular o saber si esto es así o no.
- Supongo que para regular bien no hace falta una tensión muy por encima de la salida no?.

Estoy medio perdido, por un lado mi teoría es que es muy eficiente mientras que la prueba que hice no me dio ese resultado, aunque no fue una prueba "muy elaborada".

¿Qué pretendo hacer? varias cosas, una sería un regulador de tensión y carga entre panel solar y batería, por eso consulto lo de la eficiencia ya que es crucial en este caso aprovechar al máximo la energía (se que hay circuitos más eficientes como los conmutados, pero hasta ahora no tengo conocimientos como para profundizar en ellos). Otra sería un cargador USB desde la batería que cargo con la energía solar, el cual tengo hecho con un 7805 pero desperdicia mucha potencia en calor.

Nota: el esquema lo hice solo para subirlo acá, las pruebas no las hice en el programa sino que con los componentes reales, por eso puede que algo esté mal en la imagen. Además puse componentes orientativos como para plasmar la idea, no lo pensé como diseño final. A lo que voy, es que como busco eficiencia en un hipotético diseño cambiaría el transistor por un mosfet.

Espero sus comentarios. Gracias.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 10, 2015)

Buenos días.

Pues la eficiencia será más bien pobretona 

7V multiplicados por la corriente que circule por la carga, con eso sacarás la potencia que disipará el Transistor.

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2015)

Si quieres tener una idea de la eficiencia efectúa esta operación:

(*Tensión de salida* del regulador * Corriente sobre la carga ) / (*Tensión de entrada* al regulador * Corriente sobre la carga)


Ya se que se pueden cancelar términos, pero expresado así es mas gráfico


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 10, 2015)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://cds.linear.com/docs/en/datasheet/lt1270afc.pdf

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Feb 12, 2015)

Gracias por sus comentarios.

elaficionado: conozco esos reguladores y creo que sería lo mejor, pero aún no entré en el mundo de fuentes/reguladores conmutadas/os, gracias igual por la sugerencia.

Creo que hay algo que no se, no veo o no me doy cuenta; les voy a poner mi razonamiento y les pido si por favor me indican en que estoy equivocado:

El comparador recibe en su entrada inversora la salida del transistor y en la entrada no inversora la referencia, o sea la tensión deseada en la salida. La salida del comparador va directamente a la base del transistor NPN. A la salida del transistor pongo un capacitor para eliminar el risado entre el corte y saturación del transistor, esto habría que calcularlo según la corriente de salida deseada. La idea es que el comparador sature el transistor cargando el capacitor, a medida que se carga sube la tensión y cuando llega a la de referencia el comparador corta el paso de corriente, con esto solo se utiliza la corriente necesaria para cargar el capacitor y que éste se mantenga a una tensión más o menos constante (la de referencia). Teóricamente no se pierde mucha energía ya que no se disipa sino que se corta el suministro de la misma.

Nota: no tuve en cuenta las pérdidas en el diseño de los componentes ni el consumo del comparador. "Salida del transistor" es la salida regulada de tensión, en este caso el emisor del transistor.

Seguro que en algo estoy equivocado, espero me puedan indicar en que.

Al margen de lo anterior, este circuito sería más eficiente que un 7805?.

Gracias.


----------



## chclau (Feb 12, 2015)

En principio no estas equivocado, pero solo en principio.

Un regulador de conmutacion como el que propones tendria muchisimo ruido a la salida, para eliminarlo el capacitor deberia ser de proporciones fisicas gigantescas.

Por eso en la mayoria de los reguladores conmutados, si bien se realiza algo parecido a lo que dijiste vos, se utiliza una bobina como elemento principal de filtrado y almacenamiento de energia en los tiempos que el transistor esta en corte.

El otro problema de tu circuito es que trabajaria a una frecuencia indefinida, lo que vos propusiste se llama PFM. En general y por muchas razones se prefiere PWM en donde se controla el ancho de pulso de trabajo del transitor por cada ciclo.

Con respecto a tu pregunta, un circuito conmutado en la mayoria de los casos es mas eficiente que un circuito regulador lineal.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 12, 2015)

La propuesta no es una fuente conmutada de echo el forista, lo aclara, el circuito es un regulaor lineal.
La carácteristica de esta fuente, viene marcada por el uso, si la carga es constante o varia de algún modo. Si la tensión de entrada varía poco o mucho.
Cuando se requiere mayor corriente se ponen transistores en formato multiplicador de beta.
Te podria servir de ejemplo y para entenderlo un poco más el interior de un 723 que es un muy buen regulador lineal.

Mejor se comportara cuanto más precisa sea la referencia,


----------



## ClaudioYa (Feb 18, 2015)

chclau me ha sido de gran ayuda "ponerle nombre" al circuito ya que si no se como se llama algo no voy a poder buscar información al respecto.

Por otro lado he hecho algunas pruebas, primeramente te comento que lo del ruido en la salida no se si es tan así, no lo he probado en el osciloscopio pero probando con un led, una lampara incandescente de 12v y hasta cargando el celular por USB no he notado nada extraño. Quizás no lo perciba pero supongo que en alguno de los 3 casos tendría que haberlo notado, el capacitor no recuerdo si era de 10 o 100 uF. Tampoco he notado variaciones raras en el voltaje con el tester, con y sin carga aunque no se si esto es muy fiable y más con el tester más chino y más barato del mercado argentino.
Además volví a armarlo e hice unas pruebas de eficiencia, midiendo el consumo en la entrada y la salida y obtuve lo siguiente:

Prueba 1:
Entrada: 480mA
Salida: 480mA

Prueba 2:
Entrada: 530 mA
Salida: 550mA

Prueba con un regulador lineal 7805 para comparar (sin el circuito, solo el regulador):
Entrada: 640mA
Salida: 570mA

Detalles de las pruebas: 

- En todos los casos en la salida puse un puerto USB y como carga mi celular cargando por unos segundos
- La referencia siempre fue un diodo zener de 10v dividiendo su tensión con un preset para obtener los 5v de referencia
- La diferencia entre la prueba 1 y la 2 es que en la segunda utilicé una resistencia más alta para el diodo zener y para dividir la tensión con el fin de mejorar la eficiencia, calculo que se puede mejorar aún más
- En la prueba 1 a la salida del comparador puse un diodo led con una resistencia de 2k2 a negativo para visualizar la salida alta o sea cuando se carga el capacitor, en la prueba 2 saqué el led para mejorar el consumo aunque no recuerdo si los valores que tomé son con el led o sin él
- En todos los casos el voltaje de entrada es de 12v

Por lo que veo es más eficiente aunque no creo que valga la pena usarlo en la mayoría de los casos. Un día voy a ver si optimizo los valores para ver si puedo mejorar la eficiencia.

pandacba lo he visto y me da una idea, seguramente me compré algunos 723 para tener ya que veo que hablan maravillas de él.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Feb 25, 2015)

Alguien tiene idea de por que no puedo obtener a la salida un voltaje superior a el de entrada menos 3v? no lo he logrado ni dividiendo las referencias. En algún lado se pierden esos 3v pero no puedo darme cuenta.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 25, 2015)

Hola.

Con reguladores lineales, no conozco elevadores de voltaje.

He visto dobladores de voltaje con el 555, pero para muy baja corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota:
¿Qué circuito estás probando?
Si puedes publícalo.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Feb 25, 2015)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Con reguladores lineales, no conozco elevadores de voltaje.
> 
> ...



Hola,

Disculpa, fue media ambigua mi pregunta. El circuito al que me refiero es al que publiqué en la respuesta Nº 19 y donde pregunto la eficiencia del mismo. Y mi pregunta es por que no logro obtener un voltaje de salida superior a (VCC-3). No pretendo elevar el voltaje. Dicho con números, si en la entrada tengo 12v, con ese circuito no logro estabilizar un voltaje superior a 9v, como máximo estoy 3v por debajo de la entrada (aún usando un mosfet). Lo que quisiera saber es donde se pierden esos 3v, lo trato de razonar pero no lo entiendo.

Ya que lo mencionaste, he probado solo por curiosidad el doblador con el 555 y me preguntaba si se podía hacer eso mismo pero con corrientes mayores, por ejemplo 1A, sería viable?.

Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 25, 2015)

si hay una cascada de transistores en el regulador tendras la suma de 0.7 volt por cada transistor, por otro lado, si la tensión de entrada no fuese más elevadad que la salida una baja en la linea podria hacer que baje y no pueda regular, por otro lado el transistor de paso se comporta como una "resistencia variable" y por lo tanto hay caida de tensión en sus extremos.

De echo se puede saber la impedancia interna de una fuente tomando la tensión en vacío y tomandola bajo carga, eso y un pequeño calculo se obtiene ese valor


----------

